# July 4 TR3G Black Triangle overflight in DC



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

The word here in Wash DC is....
there was a Lockheed Martin TR3G Black Triangle craft at altitude during the July 4 overflight.
A great possibility to my mind.
This photo came to me from my retired US Navy ONI "friends."
Alex Collier posted it as well in a podcast.
JWW


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

